# Google Earth



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Enter 44 14'39.77"N 7°46'10.71"E on Google Earth :wink: 

ray.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Must be Easter when it was taken - he's obviously distributing Easter eggs!

Colin


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I did a google search and got all these ???

Shark: 31 59'20.53"S 152 34'18.47"E

Giant Geoglyph Man: 19 56'56.76"S 69 38'2.07"W

USA Bush: 41 51'26.99"N 121 29'25.75"W

Horse #1: 50 39'26.33"N 2 24'14.92"W

Arrow in Peru: 14 32'45.28"S 75 9'35.85"W

Big Face #1: 33 55'37.16"N 117 34'8.58"W

Lines in Peru (Nazca): 14 33'9.40"S 75 10'36.74"W

UFO #1: 78 38'29.61"N 15 7'5.50"E

Bizarre Landscape With Ancient Ruins (Filled with holes): 19 37'40.75"S 69 58'46.35"W

Horse #2: 54 13'29.68"N 1 12'44.46"W

More Geogyphs in Chile: 19 12'13.45"S 70 0'30.41"W

High Quality Photos of Elephants in Africa; 10 54'12.65"N 19 55'56.05"E

Big Rabbit: 44 14'39.77"N 7°46'10.71"E

Big Triangular Symbol: 37 37'38.69"N 116 50'48.38"W

Horse #3: 51 19'16.29"N 1 45'22.76"W

Dinosaur: 42 4'34.14"N 2 21'21.93"W

UFO #2: 45 42'11.97"N 21 18'7.81"E

Big Inscriptions in Chile: 17 58'20.55"S 70 14'12.89"W

Smiley Face: 43 25'44.84"N 80 19'51.12"W

Cruise Ship Tipped Over: 35.155109, 129.147554

Nazi Building?: 32.676124, -117.157731

Abandoned Military Base?: 37°21'46.81"N, 116°49'35.92"W

Star of David: 37°19'22.70"N, 116°47'6.70"W

Car Tipped Over: 51°19'18.04"N 6°34'35.84"E

UFO #3: 52°31'17.79"N 5°43'59.40"E

Big Face #2: 50° 0'34.25"N 110° 6'47.01"W

Dancing Man: 47°53'4.39"N 107°36'53.23"E

Big Face #3: 39°26'24.76"N 84°17'34.93"W

Show me anything you've found. Just right click near the object in question (We don't want the annoying little arrow to cover up the image) and select "Directions to here". The browser should provide some form of cordinates.

Its a forum      http://forums.intpcentral.com/showthread.php?34730-Google-Map-Coordinates


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Here is one I discovered when looking at google maps/earth while geocaching in Wales:


51.599687 -4.929525


Zoom in close!


It is near the Castlemartin range and looks like a giant bullseye target ....maybe it is a giant target! but is it for bombs or what ? maybe for target practice for First World War aeroplanes.... the ones where they just dropped the bombs out of the cockpit :wink: It was very difficult to make out when we were on the ground.

Any Ideas? 


Mike


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

My late father-in-law was in the RAF.

He talked about targets like this being used for pre-war training in oblique photo reconnaissance. The closer the target was to the centre of the photo, the better the photographer.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Enter 44 14'39.77"N 7°46'10.71"E on Google Earth :wink:
> 
> ray.


Many years ago, a surveyor lay on the ground and used a part of his body as a permanent marker for a photogrammetric sortie.

The company was less than amused, and sacked him.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Somebody posted one on another forum which shows a chap in the woods, doing what bears do. :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> Somebody posted one on another forum which shows a chap in the woods, doing what bears do. :lol:


How could you see it was porridge?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

spykal said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody posted one on another forum which shows a chap in the woods, doing what bears do. :lol:
> ...


Because it was brown and runny. :lol:


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

39 27 45.64n, 0 21 33.80w
Enter this in Google Earth and see Gulliver


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

OK, enter this in and see a place that doesn't exist:

37.237145, -115.809975

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Area_51


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

HurricaneSmith said:


> OK, enter this in and see a place that doesn't exist:
> 
> 37.237145, -115.809975
> 
> Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Area_51


Nah, this place looks more secret:

-51.821518, -58.469512

and it's ours!


----------

